# Other > Fun and games >  Nintendo switch

## purplefan

I got one for Christmas and I have super Mario party.
It is not a good game. I was wondering if anyone else has a switch and could recommend a 1 party game I can play?
I am not very impressed with it so far.

----------


## Suzi

I haven't got one, so can't comment!

----------


## OldMike

Not used a Nintendo Switch seems like another way of getting money out of you by Nintendo. There's isn't that many games for the Wii U yet they've brought out a new console.

----------


## Angie

If its nintendo have you looked at zelda? one of my favourite games, see if there are any demos on youtube before buying

----------

purplefan (14-01-19)

----------


## Suzi

I loved Zelda and the ocarina of time!  :):

----------

Angie (15-01-19)

----------


## Jarre

(except for the stupid fairy)  :X: 

I know others who have it have mario kart and animal crossing but their only fun if you play with others.

----------


## purplefan

Mario kart i am looking into.
I also want to get the new pokemon game. The games are quite expensive so I have to be a bit choosy.
I sort of get mario kart you need to play with others. I am not impressed by some of the comments that other so called gamers are leaving. Some of the sound like children and I don't want to talk to kids on line.




> Not used a Nintendo Switch seems like another way of getting money out of you by Nintendo. There's isn't that many games for the Wii U yet they've brought out a new console.


The Wii u was a bit of  failure Mike. The switch is how the U was meant to be. I am hoping that some of the older games will be comparable with the switch.

----------


## purplefan

I was on my switch early on and had a look in the nintendo shop. I decided to buy donkey Kong for £50. Yea I know it's a rip off but then of you enjoy playing the games it's money well spent.

----------


## Suzi

I think it's amazing how much games are now!

----------


## purplefan

So, I decided to download a couple of games for my switch.  I really would not bother with the game mario party. It is for a few players and when your playing it yourself, it is not fun.
I got pokemon:"let's go picachu and Zelda. Both £50 each. Ouch. Nintendo really know how to charge. But then you go to a football match and you won't get a lot of change from £50. If your a gamer it's money well spent. The game play in pokemon is brilliant. And the look of the game is stunning. So I am going to enjoy playing it. 
Not looked at Zelda yet. Will do it later.

----------


## Suzi

Sounds fun!

----------


## OldMike

Zelda Breath of the Wild is brilliant I got it for the Wii U, Pokemon games are fun too  :):

----------


## purplefan

I just wish they were not so expensive. Zelda was £60 but there is a sale on the nintendo e shop and you can get a few games that are independent for about £15.
Been hooked on mario Odyssey and it is brilliant. 
I still have my nintendo 3Dxl but the Wii shop on nintendo is now closed for good. But you can get most of not all games in second hand shops.

----------

Suzi (06-02-19)

----------

